# 67 lemans converting from powerglide to TH400??



## bnichols04 (Sep 4, 2007)

i have a 67 lemans and i want to swap out the powerglide to a TH400. is it just a simple swap or do i have to change the driveshaft length?


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 5, 2010)

No wont have to shorten it, you will have to move the tranny crossmember back a few inches and change the slip yoke to a 32 spline. GM PN # 14075214. Usually your flexplate will even have both sets of holes drilled for either th350/PG and th400 converter. Trans lines are all in the same location too, need new shifter as well.I had a 67 LeMans, I loved that car. What motor and rear end do you have in it?


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Incorrect , drive shaft must be shortened . I have a yoke if needed . If you install a 350 trans direct bolt in , no mods needed , shifter floor bracket just need to bend the stop tab back a bit , and install the 67 console plastic shift indicator , to show 3 speed .


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Might as well just go right to a 700r4 then......?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Might as well just go right to a 700r4 then......?


The 700 is NOT a bolt in swap and can be a PITA to get set-up to work correctly. The 700 case was never made for the BOP bolt pattern and needs an adapter plate. I know 2 people now who have removed their 700's because they are just too much ****ing around on older non-computer engines.
A 200r4 is a much easier swap on a non-high torque engine.
As said, the TH 350 is as close to a direct swap as you will find.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Good thinkin' Mitch. I would be tempted to go to the 200 in this case. :agree


----------

